# Nappy rash vs Ammonia burn



## Arcanegirl

Has anyone heard of Amonnia burn?
I ahdnt heard of it untill i saw a post about it on cnt...Im actually wondering if this is what Alex is getting as its not so much a rash but looks more like a burn!

How would i prevent it? Just barrier creams?


----------



## lynnikins

theres been sometimes where im sure its more of an amonia burn than nappy rash with my boys, i just do lots of nappy free time when that happens lol


----------



## LittlePants

Nappy rash is ammonia burn! One and the same! Use a barrier cream, lots of nappy off time, frequent changes, and fleece liners - every little helps!


----------



## Arcanegirl

IVe been doing all of the above but its still persistent :(


----------



## MandaAnda

With sore bums (at work and my own baby's), if exposing them to air and/or normal barrier cream isn't doing the trick, I use Metanium. You put it on thinly so the skin can breathe as much as possible. It's great stuff. Sometimes a rash is thrush (there tend to be satellite lesions with thrush), and Daktarin or Nystatin cream works well.


----------



## Arcanegirl

uch, metanium is so messy! lol ill give it a go again and see how we go.


----------



## MandaAnda

Yes, it is. But it's some good stuff!


----------



## rainyday

Yup, metanium is great, but REALLY thinly spread! Also i have a flannel handy to wipe my hands on after to save the fluff! Don't want metanium prints on
my wings! Luckily my LO hardly gets a rash now!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Only prob is some of the rash is on the outside, where his thigh has rubbed on the nappy aswell so if i put any on that bit it will get on the nappy!


----------



## MandaAnda

I think a good way to explain how thin is: so you can still see the texture of the skin. At work, I've often got Metanium _everywhere_, thanks to the sudden jerky movements of newborns and preemies.

It does wash out though. Do you have any not-so-pretties?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hmm not really, i love my pretties lol. That does help though with how thin to put it on :)


----------



## rainyday

Mmm, we ended up going for motherease bamboo btp at night, with a thirsties applix wrap, so I don't really worry too much about getting metanium on it. 
As for spreading the cream, I was trying to explain this to a friend who cakes her LO's bum in bepanthen and was then about to do the same with metanium! Think choc spread on toast and marmite on toast!
What I do is pat and stroke the cream on rather than rub it, and if you can see the yellow it's probably too thickly spread. I found that even slightly too thick and it makes the rash worse not better. Good luck, xx


----------



## MandaAnda

Bepanthan, to be fair, should be no more than a pea-sized amount - it should be spread thinly as well. And it's a preventative mostly, not really meant to treat already-present nappy rash. The Metanium can seem to make it worse if too much is applied as mentioned ^, as when it is thinly applied, air can still circulate, which is a big part of the healing process.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Metanium seems to be working!


----------



## MandaAnda

Woo hoo!


----------



## bjl1981

I think there is a difference between rash and burn. When my LO gets rash, its as it says, a rash of little red spots. He got the burn one time when he was teething and it looked so painful. The skin was raw in certain places and scabbed over in the end. I think its left a slight mark too. Poor little bottoms.


----------



## mandarhino

Arcanegirl - I found another option on another site, which I tried yesterday and overnight. Might help if the Metanium doesn't clear it up. So far there's quite good improvement despite her having got 2 molars through last night and two more about to pop. 

Brew up a honey and camomile tea bag in a bowl, and leave it so the brew is strong. Soak a liner in it and stick in the nappy without a fleece or paper liner on top. The liner should be damp not wet. Leave in nappy. It recommends overnight is the best time to do this. I did it all day yesterday and changed frequently . Also did it at night. Put her in Ittis yesterday and soaked the small liner or I used the BG newborn insert like a liner in standard pockets. 

She didn't protest at having something damp in her nappy even though she's at the stage where she'll (occasionally) tell me that she needs changing if wet or dirty. Also she's been scratching herself a lot lately due to the rash and she didn't scratch when the damp liner was in so it was obviously soothing. 

HTH


----------



## jms895

Caine seems to have this at the front, and atm his wee and nappies absol;utely STINK! :( I think its teething :shrug: HELP?!


----------

